# Poling Platform Sissy Bar



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

How about some pic's of design options? My buddy is considering having one fabricated. What do you wish you would have done differently with yours?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Interested, I'd like to have one fab'd for my BT Micro


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Recommend the backrest to be as narrow as possible. While I like the cradle aspect of the wider ones I always seem to hit it with the push pole.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

oh and make sure it has a cupholder on the back!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following

I think I want mine in front and as low as possible as to not interfere with push poling. I want it mostly as something to grab on to if needed, vs something I will actual lean or rest on.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m going to have my blacksmith fab one like on @LowTideFly’s Silver King. As simple as bending some tube and a powder coat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m going to have my blacksmith fab one like on @LowTideFly’s Silver King. As simple as bending some tube and a powder coat.
> View attachment 211344


What’s that short thing going to do? Does it telescope up?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that short thing going to do? Does it telescope up?


Yup, it telescopes up. The way the silver king poling platform was designed, the rear tubes come all the way up through the platform. Real simple fab job, then some stainless pins to lock it up and down.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m going to have my blacksmith fab one like on @LowTideFly’s Silver King. As simple as bending some tube and a powder coat.
> View attachment 211344


I LIKE IT!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Since I’m old and probably need one all I can think about is banging the pole against it every time I push


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup, it telescopes up. The way the silver king poling platform was designed, the rear tubes come all the way up through the platform. Real simple fab job, then some stainless pins to lock it up and down.


That’s interesting. I like it!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Following
> 
> I think I want mine in front and as low as possible as to not interfere with push poling. I want it mostly as something to grab on to if needed, vs something I will actual lean or rest on.


Mine's in front and I cut it down about 4" from original. But I'm short. It helps me get up on the poling platform and casting platform with less noise and waves.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> Mine's in front and I cut it down about 4" from original. But I'm short. It helps me get up on the poling platform and casting platform with less noise and waves.


FlyBy--where does the top of the sissy bar hit your body--i.e., 4" below the belt, etc.? Did you feel like it was too high before the mod, maybe interfering with poling?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> FlyBy--where does the top of the sissy bar hit your body--i.e., 4" below the belt, etc.? Did you feel like it was too high before the mod, maybe interfering with poling?


I think it's right around belt high. I have a PP Micro and I love it but I was already working around it with the pole. I don't think I could pole very well with the sissy bar in back, but I'm not very talented anyway. It's saved my ass having something to grab before falling.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m thinking of making mine cheek height. Thinking that might give me clearance for poling.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlyBy thanks for the info! Can you tell me the entire length of your top T bar? And finally would you make it shorter or longer? I appreciate the advice.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had several of them made over the years, and have poled other boats with different versions.

Some guys like the bar on the back of the platform with the top about waist high with 90 degree bends on each end so they can lean back into those corners. Those guys are typically over 6' with strong arms to overcome the loss of being able to get low and lean hard into the pole. Those bars make it impossible to fall off the back of the platform even in rough conditions. But those aren't for me. because they constantly interfere with my way of poling, and I'm not scared of falling in the water

I like the bar in the front to prevent falling into the boat where I'm sure to land on something hard. I like the height to be just under my fingertips while standing, and a little forward of the front edge of the poling platform. This set-up lets me pole my boat with little to no interference with the bar, but its there when I need it. Its great for climbing on/off the platform, and I grab it a lot when I stake and need to stop my boats forward motion. Really stretches your arms and shoulders out.

The best accessory I've found is a hook for a stripping bucket at the top of the bar. With this setup I can put the bar on the back of my poling platform and fly fish from there while running my iPilot TM on the bow. Best set-up for solo fly fishing for tarpon I've found, and I use another bar off the front of my casting platform for clients. Having the bar shorter lets you lean into it like the brace like in a drift boat without your hands hitting the bar while stripping. And when its calm you can put it on the back and sit on it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

That’s good insight Mike. I appreciate that. Definitely leaning toward placing the bar in front. Here are a couple I like.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I had my sissy bar made by Brad at the old Islamarine. His phone # is 305-522-6715. I'm not sure where he is working now since Islamarine closed. I cut an inch off each side of the cross bar to make it easier to pole. It hits me about belt high. I also had tubes welded to my bow platform, and then I fabed up a sissy bar for it. My welds are not as nice as Brads, but it works. Both bars are secured with stainless push button pins. It can get in the way when poling. Kind of feels weird as opposed to no bar. It works well though for climbing up to the platform, and its stable in rough water on the ocean. I sometimes pole without it in slick calm water. Photos attached. I don't have a photo of the bar I made.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

its80 said:


> That’s good insight Mike. I appreciate that. Definitely leaning toward placing the bar in front. Here are a couple I like.
> View attachment 211420


This looks like my skiff. Tom at Marine Specialties made this.


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me how information you need pops up when you need it. I put 50% down to get in line for a sissy bar last Friday...



g8rfly said:


> oh and make sure it has a cupholder on the back!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

its80 said:


> That’s good insight Mike. I appreciate that. Definitely leaning toward placing the bar in front. Here are a couple I like.
> View attachment 211419
> 
> View attachment 211420


Mine's identical to the one in the second pic.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you Mike!


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I decided to go with Aims Welding in Fort Lauderdale on SW 12 Ct. Ralph did an amazing job and I am so happy with it! It was a very quick turnaround! I am including a few pictures!


----------



## Earle Waters (5 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> How about some pic's of design options? My buddy is considering having one fabricated. What do you wish you would have done differently with yours?


the Capt Earle high stepper design might be a better choice🤗😎🇺🇸


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup, it telescopes up. The way the silver king poling platform was designed, the rear tubes come all the way up through the platform. Real simple fab job, then some stainless pins to lock it up and down.


Yeah because otherwise I'd have to call that thing a tripper.


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Nice!


----------

